# What are you feeding your dogs?



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I want to share this link:

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/

Someone from another group gave me this link.
It's very informative and taught me a lot about dogfood.


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

wow, great info, thanks for the link.


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

i am thinking a good omnivore chow,mixed with added fat(definitely in winter) maybe some rabbit or any aggressive animal /cull and scraps . i am still trying to locate the big 'soft' dog chow/kibble that cleans their teeth. more bite size not inhale size and doesnt shatter when bitten but sweeps the tooth when i saw it it was prescription .. which totally confuses me

is there a way to grind a complete rabbit so that the bones are fine enough to supply calcium(minus skull) and other goodies


----------

